# Apple Cake Stand



## Cwalker935 (Aug 28, 2016)

Made this cake stand as a wedding present for my niece.  Used wood from my parents' (her grandparents) apple trees from an extensive pruning that I did a while back, I dried the wood, planed it and glued it up.  I will be making some serving tools to go with it.  My first cake stand, not completely happy with my mortises and tenons but I will take it for a first try.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Aug 28, 2016)

Better view of the wood


----------



## stonepecker (Aug 28, 2016)

Beautiful work.  Not a thing wrong with it.  Giving me ideas for Xmas presents.

She should be thrilled to get this.  Lots of memories there.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 28, 2016)

Looks great to me.


----------



## Charlie_W (Aug 28, 2016)

Very nice!  I can taste my mom's applesauce cake thinking about Apple!


----------



## gimpy (Aug 28, 2016)

Nice job, I agree, ideas for x-mas


----------



## Bob in SF (Aug 28, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## PapaTim (Aug 29, 2016)

Your niece is very lucky to be given such a beautiful gift.


----------



## SteveG (Aug 29, 2016)

Cwalker935 said:


> Made this cake stand as a wedding present for my niece.  Used wood from my parents' (her grandparents) apple trees from an extensive pruning that I did a while back, I dried the wood, planed it and glued it up.  I will be making some serving tools to go with it.  My first cake stand, not completely happy with my mortises and tenons but I will take it for a first try.
> 
> View attachment 153458



Most woodworkers are self taught, and thus learn by doing. I was fortunate to start that process at age seven. It has been a life-long thing for me, and now sixty years later I know some things about wood work...and am eager to learn more. You show here that you have learned a lot, and now are have the experience of mortise/tenon joinery. It is looking great!


----------



## Brian G (Aug 29, 2016)

Dang it!  Now I can't stop thinking of cake.  I want cake. :frown:

Looks great to me.


----------



## bobleibo (Aug 29, 2016)

Cody 
I really like that made from the apple wood. 
I do have one question though....every time I turn around you have something new posted. How the heck do you manage that, do you somehow get more than the 24 hours a day like us mere mortals? I'd swear you sleep in your shop. Slow down and give the rest of us a chance to catch up. 
Cheers
Bob


----------



## mark james (Aug 30, 2016)

But, but...  no cake ???

Oh well, beautiful stand at least!


----------



## JimB (Aug 30, 2016)

Your cake stand is making me think of apple pie. Your niece will be very happy.


----------



## corgicoupe (Aug 30, 2016)

How does the apple turn? Finish used? A friend had to cut an apple tree and gave me a 2ft length of trunk that is waiting to be turned into something.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Aug 30, 2016)

corgicoupe said:


> How does the apple turn? Finish used? A friend had to cut an apple tree and gave me a 2ft length of trunk that is waiting to be turned into something.


 

I love turning apple.  It turns easily both green and dried.  I used Howards Feed and Wax as a finish.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 30, 2016)

Very nice.  But where is the cake:wink:


----------

